# Wood question



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm sure I saw this subject before but my search provided nada.

I have a list of woods with their respective weights. I know most of you use blanks such as poplar and maple, some use pine, cedar, and balsa for bouyancy. My first was made out of basswood. However, I have some scrap oak from a flooring project and was wondering if it would be acceptable for deeper diving cranks (trolling) since it is a heavier wood? I understand it may be harder to work with. But I hate to see these fine pieces of wood go to waste.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

After more research, I've read the heavier woods will work, but they will lose some action because of the density. Maybe experimenting with lip shapes will help. Guess the only way I'll know is to try it. Keep in mind my ideas for use of oak for a deep diver only. I'll use the more traditional woods for anything shallower. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

For anyone interested, couldn't find any balsa locally so I just bought a 3x4x24 block off ebay. There is still a 3x4x18 listed if anyone wants it. The thinnest lexan our local glass shop has is 1/8 inch. Also picked up a piece of 1/16 on ebay too.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I am learning alot about the woods also. I don't know alot to be an authority on them. I have noticed that the big bait guys use the cedar for thier musky baits. One advantage is the size verses weight thing. The second is that if a musky or pike peirces the finish the water soaking into the blank will not expand the wood. Vc has told me stories of poplar baits expanding and splitting like water turning to ice.

I would believe that for the walleye type baits balsa and basswood would be good. I have started some walleye ones out of cherry but sure how they will run. Hope to find out soon.

Gliders for esox. I have noticed that maple is a good wood to use. It is dense and less weighting needed. One disadvantage is that it is splitty in cold conditions. I have heard stories of large cranks exploding deep at the cold water depths. I like to use poplar and cherry the best in my little glider world.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

You are right on about that Tigger, I have had pine, *poplar* and basswood split the top coat from expansion, (basswood being the worst because it expands like a sponge) when water gets in. I strictly use cedar (red, white or Spanish) for all my musky baits for that reason. I even use it for the few gliders I make and deal with the weighting issue. I do use some balsa for a few bass and walleye baits because of the action, but I do strenghten it with devcon. Never had a problem with it soaking up water either. Some of the best Musky bait wood I have used is Alaskan Yellow Cedar because of its properties of never letting water in, turns great on a lathe, finishes beautifully and holds hardware. It is heavier than the other cedars but it is very expensive, hard to find anymore and somewhat toxic. These are the only woods I can talk about with confidence because I have had a great deal of experience with them. I do know some Musky bait makers that use Birch which is hard and they seem to like it, but I have never tried it.

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Eyesman, the oak will also make a decent shallower bait if you get the right lip for it. A minnow-style crankbait make from oak will also have a tendency to suspend very nicely when paused. 

The problems I used to encounter occasionally with poplar were eliminated by soaking the baits in sanding sealer, which I thin somewhat with paint thinner to get it to soak in as deep as possible. The baits I made when I first started building were just primed and the primer did next to nothing to keep the water from passing through the bait if the outer epoxy clear coat got breached by way of musky teeth.

I still strongly favor poplar for its overall characteristics now that I've eliminated the sealing questions.

Like Tigger, I also like cherry for a number of reasons. It is a bit harder than poplar and just a bit more dense so it tends to run a bit deeper, while still maintaining a nice bouncy bouyancy for cranks and jerkbaits.

I have a nice pile of cedar on my porch, which was given to me by a friend, and I'm really looking forward to trying some through-wired jerkbaits this winter.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Interesting about the beech. I have a pile of it under my workbench. I have not taken it to the saw yet.

I just started making some bait out of Redwood yesterday. I picked up some cut-offs from an Amish wood supplier a couple of weeks ago. I was going there for cedar and he has some it off to the side. I know it was alot more expensive also. After using it this weekend I really like it. It works nice and doesn't leave the high spots after sanding on the grain lines. I won't make a habit out of using it do to the cost.


----------

